# My thoughts on the Makita RP2301FC router



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Harry,

I checked your posting. Took me a few steps to get there. Nice presentation.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

That is a great and honest review of that plunge router. Lighting is so important at the cutter. I usually put a small table light down there but your solution is more elegant!!
I should try that router for plunge action. I have a plunge router that I inherited and it only had a spring in one of the rods. I added another and it is now balanced but yours sound so much smoother on linear bearings!!

Thanks, Jim


----------



## harry1 (Feb 22, 2012)

Jim, the plunge is so light and smooth that even with the torn rotator cuff I can easily plunge the full depth with the tip of one finger. The reason that I don't recommend the Triton routers for hand held plunge routing is because it has only one spring, one VERY long spring!


----------



## harry1 (Feb 22, 2012)

Jim, the plunge is so easy and smooth that even though I still have a torn rotator cuff I can still plunge it with ease with the tip of one finger. The reason why I don't recommend the Triton routers for hand held plunge routing is because it has only one spring, one very long spring!


----------



## smitdog (Aug 20, 2012)

Seems to me that you had to modify it in order to get it to the 5 star rating, I would think a 4 star would be more fitting for the "stock" tool. I like the fact that the plunge action is so smooth, I know mine takes too much force to plunge it and that makes for inaccurate cuts as I'm focusing too much on getting the bit down instead of where it's coming down!
Thanks for the review.


----------



## harry1 (Feb 22, 2012)

Not really, if it was a case of "what I'd never had I wouldn't miss" it still would have deserved a five star rating. However, over many years I made what to me are improvements that to my knowledge were not generally available on any one router. The multi- step turret, lighting and of course the MUSCLECHUCK. Don't we all at some time curse the spanners, especially when the router is table mounted and haven't we all at some time hit a pillar, nicking it with a spanner? Any and every router will be improved with a MUSCLECHUCK, that's why I almost pleaded with the makers to produce models for the Makita RP2301FC and Triton TRA001 after receiving and putting through it's paces the the one for my Makita 3612C. Apparently many other inquiries followed after my review. In summary, I don't know of a router incorporating all three of the improvements that I made to the Makita RP2301FC. Here is a link to the project testing the MUSCLECHUCK:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B13jQxW5N_l9cUNIU0Y1ek1lb1k/edit?usp=sharing

A dual purpose project


----------

